# wanted employer with work



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

looking for a company that has some work for me year round. looking to relocate and want to stay in this industury. 

i can operate a loader, skids, back hoes, compact tractors and blowers, as well as trucks.

worked in shops for heavy trucks and light duty trucks. i can turn a wrench pretty good and weld as well. 

have guard rail experiance, several years of lawn care work and landscape.

previous experiance as crew leader and foreman. 


looking to relocate somewhere to make some descent money.

please pm me with any questions and what you may have to offer a guy.

basically looking for a company that has room for someone to grow and operate. hard working and ready for a good company again. 8 year commercial experiance running equipment and plow trucks.


----------



## SNOWDUTCHESS (Sep 25, 2012)

Have you found anything yet? Would love to have you send me a resume. Peoria, illinois


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks for a few of the inquires but i am still going to be looking for something more in the operating feild and landscaping. some shop work is ok but i need to be moving around.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*relocate*

massachusetts?


----------



## SNOWDUTCHESS (Sep 25, 2012)

Your welcome. If you ever change your mind, contact me.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Alberta???


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

im open for offers on anything really. im not ruling anything out at this point.

what kind of work are you doing forbidden?

send me some info on what you guys have, im interested in hearing more


----------



## SNOWDUTCHESS (Sep 25, 2012)

check out this website. www.koenigbody.com


----------

